# Ballad of the Green Beret - by Kate Smith



## Trip_Wire (Oct 23, 2009)

Ballad of the Green Beret - Kate Smith

Here is another older version of Barry Sadler's BALLAD OF THE GREEN BERET by Kate Smith which I had never heard before. Very moving and worth sharing, if possible, with those who might not have yet heard it.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGC4UenXY_w[/ame]


----------



## JJOIFVET (Oct 23, 2009)

Does anyone have the ELVIS HITLER Rockabilly version of this song? I used to have it on my old comp, then it crashed. I would like to get it again.


----------



## Tyrant (Oct 23, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> Does anyone have the ELVIS HITLER Rockabilly version of this song? I used to have it on my old comp, then it crashed. I would like to get it again.



WHAT?! I have to hear that one.


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 23, 2009)

Here's an MP3 download, I think. 


http://elvis-hitler-ballad-of-the-green-berets-lyrics-mp3.kohit.net/_/25194


----------



## Kaz (Nov 20, 2009)

> Does anyone have the ELVIS HITLER Rockabilly version of this song? I used to have it on my old comp, then it crashed. I would like to get it again.


I have this.

now im not sure if i am allowed to post copyright material on the board, so if anyone wants it just pm me :)


----------

